# Seeing eye dog for dog



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/seeing-eye-dog-for-dog.html

I think I still like dogs better than most people.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm with you on that, redbirddog! That little story and those photos are so touching... brought tears to my eyes! Dogs are just the closest things to angels you will find on earth.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> I think I still like dogs better than most people.


+1


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

"The more I see of the depressing stature of people, the more I admire my dogs."

Alphonse de Lamartine


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

It is because of a seeing eye dog that I have my boy Dax now. A couple of years ago I was having dinner with a friend when I noticed that at the next table there was a blind man and his family. At his feet was his assist dog, a beautiful Vizsla.
It was all I could do to keep myself from going over to pet her, but I knew she was working and shouldn't be disturbed.

My beloved Chocolate Lab had passed away earlier that year and I was thinking about getting another companion. I didn't know much about V's then, but that evening I did a lot of research. The more I learned about the breed, the more I liked.

Had it not been for that seeing eye dog being there at just the right time, getting a Vizsla would not have occurred to me.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Had it not been for that seeing eye dog being there at just the right time, getting a Vizsla would not have occurred to me.


Cavedog. Great story and felt obliged to add it to the bottom of my post. Enjoy Dax.

RBD


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

my aunt's husband has MS pretty bad and she's looking into a "service" dog to help him out. I googled to see if the Vizsla is one of those types of dogs. I couldn't find anything though.
Does anyone know of a place in Florida that can be contacted about service V's?

thanks in advance.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Great post! I've never heard of this before! That's so cute!


----------

